# I Musici - Complete Analogue Recordings box (Decca) - MISSING DISC!



## Marlowe (May 12, 2021)

I've recently purchased this excellent collection from jpc.de (I'm in the US) and just discovered that disc 79 is missing from my set. I've heard that others have had this experience with other discs in the set.

Does anyone have any experience with sourcing a replacement CD? I'm looking for a contact to reach out to but haven't been able to find any.


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Marlowe said:


> I've recently purchased this excellent collection from jpc.de (I'm in the US) and just discovered that disc 79 is missing from my set. I've heard that others have had this experience with other discs in the set.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with sourcing a replacement CD? I'm looking for a contact to reach out to but haven't been able to find any.


This has happened before with the Arthur Grumiaux set - This is how they handled that one on their Facebook page -









Decca Classics


Dear valued customers For those who have recently purchased a copy of the Arthur Grumiaux Complete Philips Recordings Edition, we wanted to apologise for the audio error on CD45. We have been...




ne-np.facebook.com





Dear valued customers

For those who have recently purchased a copy of the Arthur Grumiaux Complete Philips Recordings Edition, we wanted to apologise for the audio error on CD45. We have been working tirelessly to rectify this as quickly as possible. Replacement CDs are currently being pressed and will be sent out to all our retail partners around the world in the coming week.

*To obtain your replacement CD, please contact your retailer with your proof of purchase and they should be able to assist you. If you are having any difficulty, please do write to us at [email protected] and our team will do what they can to help you as quickly as possible."*

Write to jpc.de to see if they have any plans to provide a replacement - Also write to the [email protected] address as a backup.

It will take a while but you will eventually receive your replacement disc. If you don't hear anything from either jpc.de or Decca, go straight to Decca's Facebook page and request an update - They tend to respond more quickly when their customers go public with issues.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Something similar. A few years ago I bought the Sterling box of Huber symphonies from jpc, and found that one CD was present in duplicate and another missing. I alerted jpc, but all they could offer me was to send it back for a refund as they had no more in stock (given the ridiculously low price of the box, that was no option). I emailed Sterling explaining the situation, and they replied with apologies, and sent me the missing CD (and a sampler CD as well), stating that I could keep the duplicate CD to give away to someone). So yes, try contacting the manufacturer!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I just counted my box and I have 83 discs, so all complete, it's half dark here but no other one double as far as I can see.
[email protected] is there service mail, try it, they are very helpful.


----------



## Marlowe (May 12, 2021)

Thanks to everyone who replied for their ideas. I;m going to use that email and reach out to Decca and also see what jpc.de has to say.

Thanks again!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Aa I said, mine is complete, all the u=items are there.
If I may I advice you , you should try jpc first, in the end they supplied it .


----------



## Marlowe (May 12, 2021)

I just sent out emails to both jpc and Decca. After reading the Facebook post about the Grumiaux problems, I get the impression jpc will be the solution.

Thanks.



Rogerx said:


> Aa I said, mine is complete, all the u=items are there.
> If I may I advice you , you should try jpc first, in the end they supplied it .


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Marlowe said:


> I just sent out emails to both jpc and Decca. After reading the Facebook post about the Grumiaux problems, I get the impression jpc will be the solution.
> 
> Thanks.


Actually, it was Decca that sent the disc - Presto Music had me reach out to them as they were never sent replacements - Use the [email protected] address - They'll respond with a request for a copy of the invoice and upon receipt will ship a replacement out - It was six to seven plus weeks before it actually arrived but you will eventually receive it.

The last missing disc that I had was from the Gardiner Complete DG box (Disc 105) and it was shipped out by DG - Again, after contacting them directly and providing the invoice.


----------



## Marlowe (May 12, 2021)

That sounds hopeful, I've sent emails to both so we'll see who responds.



Shaughnessy said:


> Actually, it was Decca that sent the disc - Presto Music had me reach out to them as they were never sent replacements - Use the [email protected] address - They'll respond with a request for a copy of the invoice and upon receipt will ship a replacement out - It was six to seven plus weeks before it actually arrived but you will eventually receive it.
> 
> The last missing disc that I had was from the Gardiner Complete DG box (Disc 105) and it was shipped out by DG - Again, after contacting them directly and providing the invoice.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Shaughnessy said:


> ..Presto Music had me reach out to them as they were never sent replacements..


As to Presto I have sometimes experienced defective or incomplete downloads. In this situation they often seem to have great problems with obtaining a complete or flawless file from the label, but I always get a refund, when the problem is sufficiently revealed and nothing can be done about it.


----------

